
There's now an 'Uber just for women - ourmandave
http://www.digitalspy.com/tech/apps/news/a790459/theres-now-an-uber-just-for-women-chariot-for-women-taxi-service/
======
mywittyname
Legitimate question: is this actually legal? On the surface, it appears to
violate anti-discrimination laws with regard to hiring. I'm not sure if these
apply to contractors, but I would think so.

~~~
pc2g4d
Exactly what I wondered. Not just in hiring, but in who they accept patronage
from. If you have to bake a cake for a gay couple do you also have to let men
ride in your car-sharing service? Not sure how that works.

------
sharkmerry
Maybe I am missing something here...

"founder of the new car service Michael Pelletz"

"The company's website states: "As a women-owned company,""

Is the founder not the owner?

